# Underhill pellet pro applicator gun?



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Someone tell me why I do or don't need one of these?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Someone tell me why I do or don't need one of these?


Because there are only 8 left @ $81 on Amazon. 

Not gonna lie - I'm _really_ tempted.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Someone tell me why I do or don't need one of these?
> ...


I was thinking the all time low of $37.39 would cause me to committ.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


That price was 3 years back.. lol.. last 12 months lowest price is $79.9..


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Wouldn't something like the Underhill A-LPWA50K Liquidpro Wetting Agent Applicator Gun  be more versatile than the Pellet Pro?

Or are both of these the poor man's version of a decent sprayer setup?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Someone tell me why I do or don't need one of these?
> ...


Just saw this thread and LOL'd. I saw the price drop when I was buying something and saw it was saved. Lowest I've seen, and had 8 available.


----------



## TheSlowOne (Jun 10, 2020)

I just got one thanks to this thread lol. They now got 4 left as of typing this.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Wouldn't something like the Underhill A-LPWA50K Liquidpro Wetting Agent Applicator Gun  be more versatile than the Pellet Pro?
> 
> Or are both of these the poor man's version of a decent sprayer setup?


The only thing that I ( key to this is what YOU need), need to use it for is a wetting agent. The above one is designed for a liquid wetting agent which gets crazy expensive fast.

A pellet covers 20k (I think)- $15. The liquid version is 8oz/M so a 2.5 gallon covers 40k - $200/2.5 gallon.

Everything else either goes down foliar (herbecide, N, humid, kelp) or granular. I dont buy any liquid amendments or macronutrients. For a larger lawn like mine i need a larger sprayer for foliar apps and an adjustable hose end one doesn't make sense.

For a smaller lawn cheaper options are available.

That said I do see how it could help in terms if precision and would last longer.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I just need to find the best option now for the pellets. Any suggestions? Been eying this for nearly a year, and finally pulled the trigger yesterday.

I have a lot of slope and want to keep some water in some spots, I think this will help a lot!

I have 6k and I'll be taking care of my SILs yard as well and might use it too to help with watering in the summer. Around the same sq footage. Maybe 6500.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

It's a good deal. I paid $94 two years ago


----------



## TheSlowOne (Jun 10, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> I just need to find the best option now for the pellets. Any suggestions? Been eying this for nearly a year, and finally pulled the trigger yesterday.
> 
> I have a lot of slope and want to keep some water in some spots, I think this will help a lot!
> 
> I have 6k and I'll be taking care of my SILs yard as well and might use it too to help with watering in the summer. Around the same sq footage. Maybe 6500.


If you don't want to do 24 packs, r&r sells the pellets individually.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

uts said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't something like the Underhill A-LPWA50K Liquidpro Wetting Agent Applicator Gun  be more versatile than the Pellet Pro?
> ...


What wetting agent/pellets are you using? Ive got a pellet pro gun in my amazon cart but Im not sure what pellets are compatible/best.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


I use the ones branded for it, got them from RR products.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@jha4aamu I'm using the Tournament ready plus with Actosol this year. There are so many options available, it's crazy, from every company.

https://www.rrproducts.com/Tournament~Ready-Plus-w%5E~Actosol-Pellet~-8-oz-~-Ea---product47966?k=Wetting+agent

There are also kelp pellets available. Go through RR website.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I bought one last year and have used it here and there but I have used H2O Maximizer and the Tournament Ready w/Actosol. I used the H2O Maximizer last year on some dry spots last year and they perked up quite fast and didn't have too many issues from then on. Just started using the TR this year on the new sod and so far so good. One Pellet is suppose to cover 16,000 sq/ft. I may play around with other pellets as time goes on but I am fan of Wetting Agents in general and try to use the Pellet Pro after spraying the lawn with bug stuff as it helps water it in to be more effective. R&R seems to be the only game in town right now if you want to buy individual pellets.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

@FATC1TY @uts thanks for the info. im probably going to grab both of those products and test them out. I also ended up getting the liquid pro gun to spray some kelp/humic products I have.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

How does the TR wetting agent + humic/fulvic/micro benefits compare to say a $108 bio stim 4 gal pkg from Next? It seems like the break even point would occur basically at applicator gun + 3 pellets? What about the actual output of the ingredients and effects? Can anyone comment on this based on real world experience?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, can the pellet applicator also be used with liquid products? Asking because I saw a YouTube video showing how to make a clone of the Pellet Pro yourself for a fraction of the cost, and I'm fed up with every under $50 hose end sprayer I've ever tried. They all leak or break.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Green said:


> So, can the pellet applicator also be used with liquid products? Asking because I saw a YouTube video showing how to make a clone of the Pellet Pro yourself for a fraction of the cost, and I'm fed up with every under $50 hose end sprayer I've ever tried. They all leak or break.


No it can't. You have to use the liquid gun for liquid.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

AllisonN said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > So, can the pellet applicator also be used with liquid products? Asking because I saw a YouTube video showing how to make a clone of the Pellet Pro yourself for a fraction of the cost, and I'm fed up with every under $50 hose end sprayer I've ever tried. They all leak or break.
> ...


So, this won't work with liquid?
If not, what would I need to change in the build to make it work?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Green said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


https://www.underhill.us/29-products/174-liquidpro

The homemade pellet gun in your video will work with pellets but not liquid. They are not made to do both and I don't know of anything that can be done to use both.


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

I've been in the melt-and-spray club, myself, but it's $79.94 today, so I may go ahead and pull the trigger. My price alert had been set at $80 and hadn't triggered for months.

Now I just need to decide whether to shell out for the yellow nozzle or try the mini first.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

tam said:


> I've been in the melt-and-spray club, myself, but it's $79.94 today, so I may go ahead and pull the trigger. My price alert had been set at $80 and hadn't triggered for months.
> 
> Now I just need to decide whether to shell out for the yellow nozzle or try the mini first.


FWIW< they have been lowering it to $84, then 81.xx for a while and recently $80.xx


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I have one and LOVE it. The pellets are awesome and can be also used on plants and such. I just tried my first application of Panterra the other day and also used it on my flowers. It did not go so well.

So back to the pellet gun I go!


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I have one and LOVE it. The pellets are awesome and can be also used on plants and such. I just tried my first application of Panterra the other day and also used it on my flowers. It did not go so well.
> 
> So back to the pellet gun I go!


What happened with your application of penterra wetting agent?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I have one and LOVE it. The pellets are awesome and can be also used on plants and such. I just tried my first application of Panterra the other day and also used it on my flowers. It did not go so well.
> ...


The pellets I use in the gun are also a fertilizer along with increasing soil water penetration so I can just spray it everywhere.

The Panterra has made the flowers I spread it on (Purslane) look sickly and thinned them out to nothing in on a matter of days. Also made my TiffTuff turn a yellow tinge but the Zeon is fine from it.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Getting the yellow Rainbow nozzle is a must if you have lower GPM and water pressure.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Reel Low Dad said:


> Getting the yellow Rainbow nozzle is a must if you have lower GPM and water pressure.


Much better spray than the blue? Need to find out where to buy one to try out.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Reel Low Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the yellow Rainbow nozzle is a must if you have lower GPM and water pressure.
> ...


I bought all my Underhill nozzles from Amazon. I use the blue but what works for you may vary. I use the yellow on the hose when I water my flowers and shrubs.


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Much better spray than the blue? Need to find out where to buy one to try out.


R&R has the yellow one for ~$27 + shipping. If you're already there buying pellets, I'd throw one in the cart then. Otherwise, Amazon or SiteOne might be your best bet.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

tam said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Much better spray than the blue? Need to find out where to buy one to try out.
> ...


Thanks!

I don't need much from RR. I bought like 6-8 pellets earlier in the year I think I just loaded my 2nd or 3rd last week.

I'll hunt around and compare info on the nozzles.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Reel Low Dad said:
> ...


Do you need more gpm to use the blue nozzle compared to the yellow nozzle?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes.

Underhill Precision Nozzles


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


I first tried it with a 'normal' hose and then a 3/4" diameter hose and there is a substantial difference in the output of the blue nozzle assuming you have the right water pressure. For me it worked well. The blue on flowers could be too harsh.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Off topic, but FYI the wetting agent cup in its entirety goes in the jar. Just remove the top, when done pull it out and cap it to save it for later use.

Also the underhill nozzles need far more than a home spigot can provide to function the way the manufacturer recommends. Big flow, large droplets. Doesnt mean it wont work otherwise but thats what they call "ideal"

https://youtu.be/kUg-f2KoB_8?t=14


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

My experience with the pellet gun was under whelming for the exact reasons described above.

Not nearly enough volume and pressure from a standard hose spigot. Tried the yellow tip, blue tip, and even the black (mist?) one and it barely moved any product after about 30 minutes of spraying.

For what it's worth- I have started melting the pellets and spraying them with my tow behind and then watering them on with a short cycle. The prep work is minimal and application is 1/10th of the time and effort. Set the container out in the sun for a half hour and it'll be the consistency of thick peanut butter. Easy to dissolve.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Hmmmm....I had awesome results at my home. I love the thing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just FYI, they sell Underhill Pellets on Amazon and if you buy at least 3 of them they are a fair price. The more you buy the more you save. The prices are comparable to R&R Products but the shipping is free if you have Prime.

H2O Maximizer Pellets


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Just FYI, they sell Underhill Pellets on Amazon and if you buy at least 3 of them they are a fair price. The more you buy the more you save. The prices are comparable to R&R Products but the shipping is free if you have Prime.
> 
> H2O Maximizer Pellets


I ordered some at a price BETTER than R&R on Amazon a few weeks back. It was a 6 pack and came directly from Underhill. I've tried a LOT of products, and these pellets are absolutely the single one best product I have ever bought. Works wonders in flower beds as well.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

rotolow said:


> My experience with the pellet gun was under whelming for the exact reasons described above.
> 
> Not nearly enough volume and pressure from a standard hose spigot. Tried the yellow tip, blue tip, and even the black (mist?) one and it barely moved any product after about 30 minutes of spraying.
> 
> For what it's worth- I have started melting the pellets and spraying them with my tow behind and then watering them on with a short cycle. The prep work is minimal and application is 1/10th of the time and effort. Set the container out in the sun for a half hour and it'll be the consistency of thick peanut butter. Easy to dissolve.


I have also found that if you put it in the freezer for an hour or so you can get the whole pellet out by tapping it inverted on a solid surface, I also roll the plastic container in my hand a little before tapping it out as it seems to help loosen it a bit.

I'm also thinking of buying a case of them as you can't beat the price.


----------

